# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Database for Research Purpose

## rizwan

Dear All,

I am looking for databases suitable for research purpose. Actually, my work requires to modify the source code of basic database operations. Could you please recommend  any open source database?

----------


## skhanal

MySQL is the most popular one.

----------


## rizwan

Thanks skhanal!

I have found the source code of MySQL in C, from: http://www.mysql.com/downloads/mysql/

Does anybody know if the source code is also available in Java?

----------

